# Engine Block Heater



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys, I have a 95 4x4 with the v6. Can you get a block heater for this engine? Was it made to accept one from the factory? Thanks guys?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a dealer option engine heater that presses into one of the freeze out plug holes. Nissan P/N: 999M1-49000 is listed for all 95-97 Hardbodies. Not sure why, but they list a differant P/N for 95-97 4WD Pathfinders, which is #99998-1024701. These numbers come from the 1999 Nissan Wholesale Parts Quick Referance Guide. Now, to confuse the issue, the #99998-1024701 is noted "Service File B." So, in my 2002 Nissan Parts Guide, I looked up the service file for that part and it states, "Description: BLK HTR DON'T INSTLR50JR5" and under new serviceable data states, "USE AS SUB SET: PATHFINDER/QX4 VG30/33, 999M1-CH000; D21 4X4 VG30, 999M1-CH000." Now, #999M1-CH000 is the engine heater part number listed for a number of models in the Wholesale Parts Referance Guide, including 95-97 2WD WD21 Pathfinders and all 98-99 R50 Pathfinders. All of the engine heaters list for $33 each. I think the #999M1-CH000 is the part you need, but check with your Nissan dealer. Their information should be more up to date than mine.

Also, which may be of interest, there is an optional battery warmer available, P/N: 999DW-A5000, which lists for $27.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

You may want to look at an inline coolant heater, they come in 750-1000 and 1500watt. They give you instant heat as well as keep the engine and oil warm.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

When I used to live in the Northwest Territories, I had a block heater, oil pan heater, battery blanket and interior heater. Was all plugged into a timer that would come on a coupla' hours before I turned the key. (Also ran 100% synthetics)

Now that I'm in a far less severe climate (worst we see is -20ºC...and that's only a few times a year) I don't find a need for any of those things (except for the synthetics).


----------

